# St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Good day! 

I take a lot of pictures so I'm going to try to maintain a thread that's just the better ones, all in one place.

My city is St. John's, the capital of Newfoundland and Labrador - since 1949, a province of Canada. It's located here:










It's the easternmost city in North America, closer to parts of Europe and Africa than much of Canada. 

It bills itself as the oldest city in North America, but that's a stretch. It slowly progressed from a seasonal fishing station in the early 1500s to a national capital in the 1850s. It's always been a small city and still today is only just over 210,000 - most of that urban sprawl.

It's been ruled by the Dutch, French, and British - mostly the latter. It was almost completely destroyed in the Great Fire of 1892, so most of its buildings in the old core date to the years immediately following - when French Mansard roofs were all the rage. To the extent people know it exists, it's famous for its colourfully-painted rowhouses, the starting site for most "first transatlantic" things, it's strong and well-preserved Irish (Waterford) and English (Devon) accents, and a meeting point for icebergs drifting south and whales migrating north.

It's very rich culturally - especially when it comes to music and performing arts - and tends to have a libertarian/fatalist streak. It also has a skeet subculture, comparable to the British chav though without any ethnic connotations. It's a beautifully manicured city in the few places tourist congregate and a littered, casual mess everywhere else. Tourists tend to think we're alarmingly friendly, but we're just nosy. This VICE article does a good job introducing the culture.

My favourite impression of the city from a European, as it seems most of ye are:






It's one of the cloudiest, foggiest, and windiest cities in North America, but still does better on most of those counts than much of northwestern Europe. It has cool summers and mild winters, with one of the most excruciating slow-moving springs imaginable but a lengthy and pleasant fall to compensate.

So, in chronological order, some pictures of St. John's from 2015. And I'll keep adding as time goes on.

Cavendish Square by R C, on Flickr

Downtown West, St. John's by R C, on Flickr

Outer Battery by R C, on Flickr

The Battery by R C, on Flickr

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador by R C, on Flickr

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador by R C, on Flickr

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador by R C, on Flickr

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador by R C, on Flickr

Downtown West End by R C, on Flickr

The Battery by R C, on Flickr

Downtown St. John's by R C, on Flickr

Signal Hill by R C, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

More, please!!!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

St. John's from Confederation Grounds by R C, on Flickr

St. John's from Confederation Grounds by R C, on Flickr

St. John's by R C, on Flickr

St. John's by R C, on Flickr

St. John's by R C, on Flickr

St. John's by R C, on Flickr

St. John's by R C, on Flickr

Stormy Weather by R C, on Flickr

Rabbittown by R C, on Flickr

March 7, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 7, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 7, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 7, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 8, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 8, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 9, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 9, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 9, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 9, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 9, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 14, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 14, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 15, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

March 15, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

The Loop by R C, on Flickr

Sheila's Brush by R C, on Flickr

Buried Alive in Rabbittown by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Sheila's Brush by R C, on Flickr

Sheila's Brush by R C, on Flickr

Sheila's Brush by R C, on Flickr

Sheila's Brush by R C, on Flickr

Happy Paddy's Day from Signal Hill by R C, on Flickr

Cape Spear to Maddox Cove by R C, on Flickr

Cape Spear to Maddox Cove by R C, on Flickr

Cape Spear to Maddox Cove by R C, on Flickr

Sin Jawnz at Night by R C, on Flickr

Sin Jawnz at Night by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

The Day After by R C, on Flickr

The Spout by R C, on Flickr

The Spout by R C, on Flickr

Memorial University of Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

Memorial University of Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

Memorial University of Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

Water Street by R C, on FlickrTown and Country by R C, on Flickr

Town and Country by R C, on Flickr

Foggy Days by R C, on Flickr

Foggy Days by R C, on Flickr

First Icebergs of the Season by R C, on Flickr

First Icebergs of the Season by R C, on Flickr

First Icebergs of the Season by R C, on Flickr

May 16, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 16, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

May 16, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

May 16, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Northwest Avalon by R C, on Flickr

Northwest Avalon by R C, on Flickr

IMG_3979_edited by R C, on Flickr

June 6, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Red Cliff by R C, on Flickr

La Manche by R C, on Flickr

Spring is here! by R C, on Flickr

Spring is here! by R C, on Flickr

Spring is here! by R C, on Flickr

Spring is here! by R C, on Flickr

Foggy Days by R C, on Flickr

Foggy Days by R C, on Flickr

June 15, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

June 15, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

June 15, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Whale Watching by R C, on Flickr

Terre Neuve et St-Pierre et Miquelon by R C, on Flickr

Sunrise in Sin Jawnz by R C, on Flickr

Churchill Park by R C, on FlickrEast Coast Trail by R C, on Flickr

July 1 is Memorial Day here.

Memorial Day - July 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Memorial Day - July 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Memorial Day - July 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Torbay by R C, on Flickr

Foggy Day by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And most recently - our little Pride parade.

St. John's Pride by R C, on Flickr

St. John's Pride by R C, on Flickr

St. John's Pride by R C, on Flickr

St. John's Pride by R C, on Flickr

St. John's Pride by R C, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful shots of quite an interesting city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice photos , are we about to see a posting tsunami SHH? Maybe you could bring the rest of SSP's Canadain posters over to SSC...  Tell them about our amazing liking system.... :lol:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Hahaha, no tsunami, no. I don't have time. 

And thanks, guys!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pics.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. So, summer isn't happening this year. We've been having (almost) nothing but rain, drizzle and fog all of July. So, some pictures from summer last year instead. lol

Fashion shoot for a consignment boutique (I'm not sure if that term is universal - it just means a second-hand shop that sells higher end clothes).

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

March of the Florizel. This is the re-enactment of our soldiers departing to fight for the U.K. during WWI.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Battle of Britain Day.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Downtown summer days.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

George Street, our entertainment district. It's all pubs, bars, and clubs.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Up in the rowhouse areas.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

The longest crossing in the city.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Intersection of Water Street, Beck's Cove, and George Street.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Quidi Vidi Lake, near the downtown.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

Pride Week bonfire.

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr

STJs Summer 2014 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Ice mountains in that south incredible! Well Greenland isn't that far away so I guess it shoudn't surprise me.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

You're right, apinamies. The icebergs float down from Greenland. Some have made it almost as far south as Bermuda.

*****

We went out tonight but wrapped up early.  A few quick mobile pictures of the nightlife in St. John's when it's our coldest summer in a generation.























































And a quick video clip...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And on our way downtown tonight - the sounds that most remind me of home. High heels and sea gulls. lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; and indeed ice mountains are incredible! :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice


----------



## tony77 (Aug 1, 2015)

very nice


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Morning now, went through a few more pics/vids from last night...

Outside the bars...






Inside the bars...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Couple more reprocessed ones...

Old St. John's by R C, on Flickr

Old St. John's by R C, on Flickr



musiccity said:


> Lovely! St John's looks like a unique city. Kind of like a New Orleans, there's not another city that's really similar to it.
> 
> I've never met anyone from Newfoundland, I've heard 'Newfies' have a unique accent.


The accent is a bit like the city - there is not a single thing about it that isn't borrowed from elsewhere, mostly Waterford (Ireland) and Bristol (England). We just have an unusual combination of both - and brighter colours, for the most part.

Regarding the accent - there isn't really one Newfoundland accent. The Irish Times did a piece on us and correctly identified that some of the accents are purely Irish, while others sound like they're from Devon. 

In St. John's, there are three or four main accents. You have the upper class accent (they were almost always English), which tends to be spoken somewhat slowly and Ls are rolled a bit. "Well, look at those hills..." - they have a sort of soft and subtle roll or pause between the two Ls. 

Then you have the dominant, Irish-based one - with hints of English mixed in. It's the accent of the middle and upper-middle classes. This is a good example. She's speaking more theatrically than would be normal, but her pronunciation and word choice are spot on:

The guys in this are from here as well:






And then you have the really thick rural accents, mostly English (the Irish here are mostly urban, in the capital and surrounding area), with full glottal stops and the like:






And for something completely average, that could be from anywhere on the island, there's this:






The big things that seem to stand our for tourists are:

- Using "ye" as the plural form of "you"
- Using "after" to form past tense. For example, "I'm after making the reservation", "She's only after breaking up with him", etc. A famous one (because outsiders find it so confusing) is "What's after happening now?", which means "What just happened?"
- Using "at" to mean action, and "to" to mean place. For example, "Where's that to?", "Where are you to right now?", "What are ya at?" (meaning how are you).
- Lots of weird, elaborate expressions. "It's a jacket colder than yesterday", for example, meaning today it's cold enough to wear one while yesterday it wasn't necessary. Or "Some day on clothes", meaning it's sunny with a light breeze, perfect for hanging clothes out to dry.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The city is absolutely beautiful and your explanations are very interesting.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice thread, beautiful photos, awesome nature. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunset August 18 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Sunset August 18 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Sunset August 18 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A taste of the dining out scene in St. John's. It's actually quite good - we've won the Best Restaurant in Canada for the past three years running, which isn't bad for its 20th largest city. :haha:

Tonight we went to Social House, a brand new place on Water Street (which replaced a Bulgarian restaurant that was a mainstay of the downtown for years, probably a generation - sad to see that go, but the decor wasn't updated in all that time, so it had to happen).

J. and I went over to pick up S. By the time she was ready, it was night... which was fine, because the earliest reservation we could get was 9 p.m.



































Social House is located on Water Street, our main downtown drag, just off Soloman's Lane.























































They really promote local beers.










We had the cod, the steak, and the burger.























































Mainland Canadians sometimes get a kick out of them being called washclosets in restaurants here. We normally say washroom. I think they normally say bathroom.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It's too hot to move in St. John's today. 27C, humidex of 33C, but feels stickier.

A little quote from Jan Morris, a mainland Canadian travel writer.



> Morris finds St. John's (Newfoundland) the most entertaining town in North America: "windy, fishy, anecdotal, proud, weather-beaten, quirky, obliging, ornery, and fun," full of irresistible talkers about themselves and their festivals, dramatically fjord-like harbor, and chunky wooden streets whose "kind of throwaway picturesqueness [suggests] to me sometimes a primitive San Francisco, sometimes Bergen in Norway, occasionally China, and often an Ireland of long ago."


She also said it hits you in the face like being slapped with a fish. :haha: But I just adore "primitive San Francisco" as a descriptor. Flattering and detracting in all the right ways.

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 22, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great descriptions ......certainly a unique place full of a very specific character.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Newfies talk weird english


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 29, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I went for an early morning stroll today to take a few pictures before the city woke up. 

Set to a local band that's advertised on the pole in one of the shots...






Georgestown was the city's very first suburb.

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

It has some cute street names.

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Georgestown ends at Rawlin's Cross, a twisting mess of an intersection with lots of "turn right in order to go left", etc. Then it's the Old East End, the main downtown residential area.

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

And then it's downtown itself...

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

George Street is the entertainment district.

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Goodbye traditional Newfoundland food, hello Eat Clean. :haha:

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

The autumn advertisements are up in the shop windows. It's coming. 

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

September 5, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Our newest skyscraper arrived today.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

What an awesome place this is! nice photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic colours - and such a surprisingly cosmopolitan place in some respects.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic colours - and such a surprisingly cosmopolitan place in some respects.


Aww, wow, thank you! Your hunch is correct that it's not _really_. It's still overwhelmingly white. Diversity here is Irish Catholics and English Anglicans - with some exotic Presbyterians and the like. A mixed marriage is a Herdman and an O'Neil. That said, there's a little bit of everything - especially from North Africa, the Balkans, Asia, and Ghana/surrounding areas. There are a lot of international cuisines that you simply can't get here.

But it does have some advantages. The nearest comparable city (Halifax, Nova Scotia - twice our size and some) is a 1,500-km drive away. That isolation makes the culture stronger and also requires residents to be self-sufficient and generate their own cultural output - from TV shows, to music, to fashion trends, to whatever else.

You see it in absolutely everything. It's hard to think of anything here that we don't do at least _ever-so-slightly_ differently from the broader, generic norm. Even Christmas:






We're as generic "American" as any English-speaking, western culture is these days - but there is quite a lot that's different. The stiff upper lip, for example, wouldn't fly here. People equate seriousness, formality, and even some forms of basic decorum with putting of a facade, being fake. You need a sense of humour. Charisma is more important in a politician than effectiveness. 

Like many island cultures, awareness of the wider world is quite high. You won't meet many "Where's Syria?" people here. The fishery in the past, and tourism today, ensures a constant interaction with people from abroad - the Portuguese and Icelanders probably being the most notable of recent generations. 

But there are some seemingly provincial relics as well, both in the wider society and within niche communities. Storytelling, for example, is still broadly popular. And in the LGBT community, drag is still huge - as much as it ever was anywhere else. And they really go all out. And we're also held back, in terms of being cosmopolitan, by being so self-obsessed and inward-focused. It's rare to find something made here that isn't _about_ here.

And, in many ways, every day, it's exactly what you'd expect. There aren't too many poetry readings at our neighbourhood locals.


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice pics! Keep up the good work SHH


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Quick mobile update for today. Whatever is left of tropical storm Henri is giving us some rain, drizzle and fog today. It's not bad at all.

We wasted away the morning getting toutons at the Big Arse Restaurant.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

"Big Arse restaurant....". Very British!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We do the dirty naming thing with communities mostly. *****, Spread Eagle, Blow Me Down, Come by Chance, Nanny's Hole, Conception Bay South, etc.

(EDIT: LOL It censored one. This is it: )










A couple more from a recent hike in the suburban village of Petty Harbour.





































Trying to get brave enough for street photography. It takes me forever to work up the courage to point a camera at someone. lol So tried a few candid ones at a family Christening this evening.


----------



## Beccaaa (Oct 21, 2015)

What a charming looking place, although some of those photos made me feel cold! I would love to visit!!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It is cold, yes. Our temperatures in winter are probably close to yours in Rochester, I assume (we're comparably enough to Toronto - hovering around freezing for the winter months). But summer is when you'd find it quite cool. Anything 80F and above is an exceptionally warm day, with most days hovering around the high 60sF.

*****

So, today the city officially launched a new campaign to raise funds for what will likely be the largest WWI exhibit in Canada. That war is especially important to Newfoundlanders for a variety of direct and indirect reasons.

Firstly, it was in joining the war effort that our bitterly, often violently divided people (think Northern Ireland) finally came together across religious lines, with the full support of the religious leaders. Although we were independent at the time, the Prime Minister didn't dare try to wrangle us together himself - so the established the Newfoundland Patriotic Association to manage the war effort and it basically served as a Department of National Defense. Although pockets of society certainly did this prior to WWI, this was the point when the people as a whole stopped considering themselves simply English or Irish but instead one people, Newfoundlanders.

Secondly, we share memories of the war similar to those often expressed in Ireland, Australia, and New Zealand. There was some anger that we were being used as cannon fodder for the British. We were the only North American troops in Gallipoli. And on July 1 - which is officially Memorial Day here - in 1916 the Royal Newfoundland Regiment was all but completely wiped out, an entire generation of young men gone. That fueled the gender imbalance here, and set the stage for our somewhat matriarchal society today.

WWI features very highly in the collective consciousness of Newfoundlanders. It's one of the cornerstones of our understanding of history and ourselves as well as our current world view.

So... ahead of the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Beaumont Hamel next year, The Rooms - our main museum and archive - is fundraising for a new, permanent exhibit dedicated to the Royal Newfoundland Regiment and the war. They're channeling past national campaigns that raised money to erect our National War Memorial as well as memorials in France, Turkey, and elsewhere.

To kick off the campaign, they released this song featuring a local girl band and children's choir:






And a few pictures of the March of the Florizel last year. We have probably a half dozen major military parades and events every year. This one commemorates the date when the Royal Newfoundland Regiment paraded through St. John's before departing for Europe.









































Our Premier at the reading of the names of the dead.



The pier from which they departed on the Florizel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Went back through my mobile album on FB to get a few more candid shots of life in the town. 

Set to another local band, Sherman and his Ambiguous Case.






Seek ye first the Kingdom of God, in the Legislature.










"Streets".










"Land of Fish", the Irish name for Newfoundland.










Fog Off (that's also the name of a clothing line here, lol). The fog is never far off on nice summer days, and often ruins them.










Halloween. J. had no idea who this guy was.










My office on lazy days.










Neighbourhood local.










Out on the highway.










Merry Christmas.










Drag queens.










Red carpet for the premier of the final year of Republic of Doyle, a Canadian show set in our city.










The best burger in the world. Screech-marinated beef patty, coleslaw, beets, and on a touton bun.










The cake table at Mallard Cottage.










Pineapple Crush - together with Birch Beer, local favourites.










Ice cream in the suburbs.










Signal Hill from Cuckhold's Cove. St. John's is right behind that hill.










The Trans Canada Highway.










Neighbourhood local.










Premiere of that episode of Republic of Doyle again.










NYE at Quidi Vidi Lake, near downtown but separated from it by hills.




























A little snow can't bring down local ladies.










After-hours night cap.










A superette - deli/convenience store/liquor store in one.










McMurdo's Lane.










Lobster boil.



















Neighbourhood local.










Neighbourhood grocery.










K. fell off a table at the pub.










Hiking an easy, flat trail.










The Murray Premises courtyard.










Tiny house.










The Social House.










Shamrock City.










Early morning smoke in her nightie.










Abandoned U.S. Army facilities.




























Our Terms of Union with Canada displayed at a local pub.



















View from the legislature.










Ches', the most common local fish n chips shop.










Me being dumb.










Some local bands.










Adelaide Oyster House.










A dory in the lobby.










George Street.



















Poor man's pool.










Downtown alleys.










And a rooftop garden.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A beautiful start to November in St. John's.






The frost we've had on a couple of nights over the past week or so has really kicked the arrival of autumn colours into high gear. Very few fully green trees left in the city now.

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

Our new convention centre. Looks like an outlet mall.

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr

November 1, 2015 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*November 4, 2015*

Brr... it snowed last night, and stayed cold enough for it to remain on the ground. Surely this will kill the rest of the green. We'll be bare and brown in no time.

I was too cold/lazy/rushed for work to take anything except my street. lol





It's hard to tell from the above angle, but this is the mess of streets coming together in that picture:










*****

By the way, OpenlyJane, she'll be lit up here tomorrow night as well. Old traditions die hard...










But both Catholics and Anglicans participate here now, it's lost its original meaning. lol

We also have a few holidays you might recognize, some of which we're the only place in North America where they're holidays:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You actually have an _orangeman's_ day too.......interesting!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah - it was a slow process. In a nutshell, when we were granted representative government in 1832, and especially when we became independent in 1855, there was tremendous social upheaval. Both of these measures allowed the Irish Catholic majority to replace the traditionally English Anglican upper class with a brand new political class. There were deadly riots, lots of shenanigans (the aristocracy even forbid one mostly Catholic town to vote in one national election). So when the government inevitably made Paddy's Day a stat holiday, they threw in Orangeman's Day and St. George's Day to appease the Anglicans and Methodists as well.

People generally keep their mouth shut about it. Most couldn't care less, but even those who do raise an eyebrow at having an Orangeman's Day just swallow their opposition. I mean, there's an Orange Lodge is every other town.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple of pictures from Harbour Grace, which was very nearly our capital.







And one of the first Roman Catholic churches built in Newfoundland when our Penal Laws were finally revoked (our Penal Laws were stricter than anywhere else in the British Empire; and refusing to repeal them when the King ordered us was, shamefully, one of our very first acts of independence and in many ways the first spark of "We should be independent..." here).











*****

And one from Brigus, also one of our older towns...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Unusual looking cathedral; almost two separate buildings merged into one.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

So, today was sunny and above freezing, finally. Getting back to normal weather after that blast of winter... but it remained close to or below freezing for three days. Insane for this time of year.

Took some snaps along a snowy commute home from the suburbs...

Intersection of Prince Phillip Parkway, Columbus Drive, Torbay Road, Kenmount Road, Freshwater Road.










Driving down Prince Phillip toward Memorial University of Newfoundland.










Approaching university.










Passing under the university food court.










Nearing Confederation Hill and the Little Canada neighbourhood. It was built shortly after we joined Canada in 1949, and was the urban form of the day - little, detached bungalows. But here, a city of (mostly) rowhouses, it was like a World Fair. This superior, better-in-every-way the Canadians were living. Blue blood families sold downtown manor estates to move into homes you couldn't get more than $400,000 for today. lol










Passing through Churchill Park, the last suburb we built on our own prior to joining Canada. It was the first example of many North American urban planning forms, which are more often attributed to Don Mills in Ontario or various suburbs in the United States. Churchill Park predates them all by more than a decade. It was first. But, ugh, not something to brag about. Shame! Shame! Shame! Ring the bell. lol










Little bit of info about it from some book:










Rawlin's Cross. One of the more infamous intersections in the City. I can't even name all the streets that come together there... Monkstown, Rennie's Mill, Military, Harvey, Prescott, British, King's, Queen's, etc.



















Back near downtown on Sudbury Street.










And the final stretch home on Lemarchant.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The loss of older buildings of significance or merit, only to be replaced with cheap rubbish continues to blight our cities......it is indeed shameful, and depressing...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*November 11, 2015*

This morning's sunrise. Not really worth getting up so early, but meh... lol



















Close up if you're curious:












And a short little clip of driving around the Old East End this morning...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really daft place names......


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Rainy and miserable today, so a few older videos of mine instead lol.

From Pennywell (neighbourhood adjacent to mine) to Rabbittown (my neighbourhood).






Hiking along Signal Hill. It can get _very_ windy here, even without a storm.






A spring snowfall... therapeutic releases of anger.






And one of the city's worst types of weather... freezing fog. It coats everything in ice and in a city of hills, that's potentially deadly lol.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You weren't _really_ driving that fast on the snowy road.....?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys! No, Jane, lol... the video is sped up. It would've been 10 minutes long or something otherwise.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the middle of some minor home renovations so thought I'd share a little taste of how we actually live here, lol.

Now, I can't speak to the interiors of the nicer rowhouses... many of them are quite ornate inside and lavishly furnished...










But I can speak to the rowhouses in poorer neighbourhoods like mine. An acquaintance in Quebec calls them "hen cages", lol.










First, as you can see above, the houses often aren't very wide. But they're quite deep. Mine, for example, is one room wide but four rooms deep. 

Front:










Back:










A lot of the rowhouses, mine included, have a little cut-out in the back that allows for windows to bring light into the two rooms that are between the front and back room:










(We replaced the grass with patio stones).

When you first walk in, there's a porch.










Then it's the living room (this is how it was when I bought it, plus some second-hand furniture I picked up).










Farther back is the kitchen.










And finally, just before the backyard, is the laundry room.










Upstairs is the only bathroom and four bedrooms (one of which is really just a glorified closet).



















This weekend I repainted the walls, and wood furniture. I ordered some chocolate brown sofa covers and a red area rug to cover up that hideous furniture, lol.




























And tonight I'm repainting the floors.










Now obviously each one is different inside, but they all generally follow the same narrow and deep rule.

A friend's place has almost the same layout as mine:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A laundry room - how civilised......


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, apartments in Russia are not too spacious either. Especially built by soviet standards. Say, one of the rooms in my flat is just 7 by 10 feet.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I've seen pictures. 

One other thing we have in common: apparently, Newfoundland and Russia are the only places where Pepsi is far more popular than Coke.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

oops, I don't know - personally, I hate both...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I could say the same. Basically addicted to the sugar-free varieties lol.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad news tonight. The lights went out downtown - it turns out a beloved local singer passed away, Ron Hynes. I assume there'll be a vigil at his statue on George Street tonight. I'll head down to see.










*Oh the 9-to-5s survive the day with a sigh and a dose of salts
And they're parking their cars, and they're packing the bars
And they're dancing the St. John's Waltz

In this world of romance, don't miss out on your chance
To be dancing that St. John's Waltz*






And a couple of pics of this morning's snowy commute.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have any world renowned artists or musicians come out of Newfoundland, I wonder?


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't believe so, no. Music is the lifeblood of the city, definitely, but our artists seem to rarely become popular off the island. They do become niche famous, of course - lots of our artists win national awards in Canada, and a couple have done the same in the United States.

Most recent example that comes to mind:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfo...ortunate-ones-win-folk-music-awards-1.3310477

And they can all sell out concerts across Canada, the northeastern United States, and Ireland - it's just a given that any band that makes it here does a tour of places in Canada where there are lots of Newfoundlanders and Ireland.

But that's not _fame_. I think the only local group that ever became truly famous (at least in Canada and parts of the United States) are Great Big Sea. And even that's limited. But I wouldn't be surprised at all if you knew one of their songs, nor if you didn't.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wcjBU8zbdY

Being the U.K., I imagine you have come across at least one of our bands on tour there, but, again, it's _usually_ Ireland:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wliMXMBrxKU


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It's almost time for this year's.

Our Christmas parade is usually a good time - hilarious people, hilariously bad floats. Santa arrives by helicopter before getting on his float. And he's usually drunk by the end.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

An hour ago, we all went to the bandstand in Bannerman Park to sing one of Ron Hynes' most beloved songs in his memory.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And a few pictures... set to one of my favourites from the man of 1,000 songs.
































































































Republican flag on his dog, love it.














































And people have been leaving more things around the statue of him on George Street.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely funeral for him today - proper traditional with music, dancing, and all.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/ron-hynes-funeral-live-blog-1.3330794

*****

A local artist painted two of my photographs and gave me prints as a thank you. Put them up on the wall in the little breakfast nook thing tonight - love them!










Can't find the first one anymore, but here is my original of the second:


imag

It's of the little town of Bonavista, about 4 hours north of St. John's.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And a couple of older shots of the city... it was lovely today but didn't get a chance to go out before it was dark. lol


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. A 'condensed' St John's.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. 

Going back through a few older pictures I only sorted by season lol. So, "Spring"...





Pleasantville, former U.S. military base.















Come on in, ye black and tans...





This is near the corner where the transgender prostitutes hang out.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fabulous pictures; especially the one of the car transporter with the snowy hillside in the background.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Going through some old pictures and came some from a day we spent in Wabana. It's a dying mining town in the suburbs, perched atop an island with high cliffs on all sides. 






Leaving the city...





Leaving Portugal Cove...





Beneficiaries of the new and equally temporary oil and gas economy with their expensive views of the dying island town lol...





Two ferries run back and forth between Portugal Cove and Wabana all day long.



Looking back toward the rest of Newfoundland, specifically the town of St. Phillip`s.



Bell Island. About to dock.



First stop in Wabana is always Dick's, which has the best fries, dressing and gravy "on the island" (they joke; it's the only FDG on the island). It is good, though. And the surname of the owners makes for some hilarious tributes from local schoolkids.













Newfoundland was one of the few places in North America directly attacked by the Germans during WWII. They even set up a weather station. After the war, when the UBoats were captured, there were even tickets to various concerts and events in St. John's that they'd snuck in and attended. Bell Island was the site of the deadliest attack on shore. It was torpedoed, killing 60. The Knights of Columbus fire was deadlier, but it's not known for sure that it was the Nazis. And the sinking of the passenger ferry the SS Caribou killed 137 or something like that, but that was far off the coast.

One of the happiest days in the city's history was in 1945 when the blackout rules were finally lifted and the lights came on again.



You can take a tour down into the now-defunct mine.







Getting ready to head back to the main part of Newfoundland.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Funny Dick's lovers.. 
BTW, I didn't knew anything about German's invasion in North America during WWII.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Not an invasion, really. Just sporadic attacks and the like. There are lots of incidents we don't know about, I'm sure, but the main ones are:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Caribou

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_of_Columbus_Hostel_fire

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Station_Kurt

http://www.seethesites.ca/designations/the-u-boat-attacks-on-the-bell-island-ore-ships-in-1942.aspx


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Cape St. Mary's Ecological Reserve and a few other spots, set to the most beloved song from there.










Placentia, formerly Plaisance, was the French capital of Newfoundland until the Treaty of Utrecht in 1713.





Placentia has another abandoned U.S. military base. These weapon storage bunkers are in the process of being considered for a server data centre.



An old American military installation, long abandoned, in Logy Bay (out in the suburbs).





Then Quidi Vidi, a fishing village just within the borders of the city. This is where my mother's family is from. It's pronounced Kwhy-da Vye-da if you're from there, Kiddie-Viddie if you're not.











Then back out the Battery, just at the edge of the downtown.





The suburban town of Conception Bay South, which is in turn an amalgamation of a dozen or more former fishing/farming villages. Pictured is Topsail.



*****

And a little brag... a friend printed two of my photos. Brought them over this evening for me to sign, so exciting:










And to thank me for the pics, some Newfoundland chocolate. It's delicious.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You're becoming something of a local artist of renown.....:yes:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A chilly, sunny morning in St. John's. Set to a local traditional/pop band.






January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr

January 16 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always such distinctive light and colours.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

What a difference a day makes. Snow, freezing rain, and rain today.

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

January 17, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

****

A little trip to the neighbourhood grocery for some breakfast and British snacks.

Don't judge me for driving. I did try walking, but the slush was over my shoes so I went back and got the car.

There are two groceries on the blocks around my house - Sobey's, and Coleman's, a local chain. Coleman's is more expensive, but I prefer them because they stock all sorts of local and British things can't get at the mainland chains.










In nicer neighbourhoods, the Coleman's look just like any other grocery. In Rabbittown, though, it's of course a little poorer, cluttered, etc.










The aisles are all named after streets in the surrounding neighbourhood. 










Driving the block and a half back to my place down Merrymeeting Road. :haha:



















And my haul! British Cadbury (chocolate is one of the few things where there is a HUGE difference in taste between the Canadian/American varities and the UK versions. It's much less sweet, much more wholesome-tasting over there). Dubliner cheese. And a few British coke products.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Openlyjane, I think the government heard you like the colours here. It's the focus of the newest tourism ad, released today:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice ad. I like _Galaxy_ chocolate the best of the 'mainstream' chocolate bars.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Bitta snow overnight.

This morning's commute:

http://imgur.com/a/i8fra


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine impressions!
I especially love that colourfulness (for example the houses in red and orange
a few sets before). 
Nice Videos, beautiful song in the last video!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

there's nothing else like it in the world. can't wait to visit.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, all. 

So, decided to get a GoPro just to film a few drives and, once winter is over, hikes and the like. Tried it out earlier today by filming the entirely of the ring road, including White Hills, the Outer Ring Road, and the Harbour Arterial.

Started and ended downtown, took this route:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And did one more at night, just to see how it would look. Love how well it captures darker scenes.

Drove around on all sorts of streets in between these two...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I had to stop over at a friend's place in the Old West End for a bit. Filmed some of the storm that is happening here tonight... what a mess. My car BARELY made it up Boncloddy (!?), and that's not even a hill. Leslie... she couldn't do it. Had to turn around mid-hill and go back down. :haha:

I didn't go down the steepest hills into Downtown - skipped it entirely. 

You'll get to see the straightest/flattest street in the city (LeMarchant, I think it used to be the railway) and the very farthest-from-downtown rowhouse street in the city (Craigmillar, but rowhouses are only on one side of it, lol). So, you know, yay.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Another winter storm today. 

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

February 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great shots......don't think we'll see any snow in Liverpool this winter....just lots of wind & rain.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, Open. 

*****

Tried taking pics with the GoPro. Just had to run to the superette for some things. SNOW DAY! Everything is closed.






My car got plowed in.

GOPR0033 by R C, on Flickr

City's skinniest house is back up for rent. :haha:

GOPR0035-1 by R C, on Flickr

Everyone on my street was bitching about the plow burying their cars. It came down the street again just after this. :haha: They waved their shovels at the poor driver.

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

My street is starting to be fixed up. The red one was, until recently, even uglier than the one beside it.

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

The superette straight ahead. One of the best tailors in the city on the right (the father was a Portuguese stowaway who just stayed here. They have like 30 kids).

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

Leo's - best fish and chips in Rabbittown neighbourhood. :haha: Ches' is almost next door.

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

The local series Slattery Street Crockers was filmed on this street. "Poverty with 500 channels" :haha:

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr

The back yard.

Rabbittown Neighbourhood by R C, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Such hilly town must be a horrible place to live in winter...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great little spot that top, wooden house has.


----------



## Beowulf-PVG (Feb 18, 2016)

Gorgeous town set against a dramatic landscape. Really enjoyed scrolling through these.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Not pictures of the city, but a little taste of how life here can be a little... odd.

Mustard pickles are a niche condiment in Canada, but a staple here. They're served as a side with jigg's dinner, our traditional Sunday meal.

When the Canadian company that's been making them for years (based on the recipe of an old Newfoundland brand) announced last week that it would be discontinuing the condiment, people lost their minds.

There have been songs written about it, poetry, rushes on supermarkets across the province. It's been hilariously traumatic. And the funny thing is a lot of people aren't joking, and they're genuinely upset.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it was too early, but hopefully this was Sheilagh's Brush, the last major storm of winter.

This morning in Rabbittown, my neighbourhood.










After work I popped over to Hoylestown neighbourhood. Their local grocery, Belbin's, has house-made meals that are amazing. And they also invite some local restaurants to provide frozen or refrigerated meals. I was dying for butter chicken so I popped by.

Going from Rabbittown to Hoylestown reminds me of the old joke - a tourist stops a man on Kenmount Road and asks how to get to Signal Hill. "Well, you head down here, down the hill, up the hill, take a left, go straight at the next right, and... well, now, come to think of it, you can't get there from here."


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very interesting! Cool shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*March 20, 2016*

Sunny, cold, and very windy day.

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Up in the suburban City of Mount Pearl and the suburb of Galway.

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 20, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*March 25, 2016*

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

March 25, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

So, we were having an excellent spring - which, for us, means getting very close to 10C on many days, very little fog/rain.
































































But then, on Wednesday, we had a freak snowstorm. Now, a few flakes for us in April is nothing out of the ordinary. We often get a snowstorm or two in April when the temperature is around freezing, especially overnight.

But this one was a monster. It dumped 50cm of snow on the city.

Flowers were already blooming, then this happened:




























But, thankfully, today it's spring again. Almost 10C, sun is shining, and the city is alive with joy after such a shitty storm. Pics in next post.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr

Spring by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

St John's alter-ego comes back to life......


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

An embarrassment of riches. TWO nice days in a row. What does one even do?

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

April 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, OpenlyJane, almost forgot. I meant to share this with you. You might get a kick out of it. Viral video from here last winter.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots, beautiful places.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! St. John's is such a charming and colorful town! Hope to visit one day!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.......drink beer?


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A miserable day, turned a beautiful day. It started out 3C and RDF. Turned into 14C with RDF.

















Set to one of my favourite local songs...






Victoria Park Condos in the west end of St. John's, JUST at the edge of the core. It goes on for a few more blocks beyond this, but not much. Almost complete.




























This morning, when it was 3C:



















We found the world's worst logo:










And last night J. and I went to Oliver's Restaurant, our friend S. is the server there. Best pasta I've ever had - a duck ragu.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*May 9, 2016*






Nationalists raised the tricolour on top of the Southside Hills again so J. and I went for a long hike that included a view of it. 

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

You have to bring the heel from a loaf of bread for the fairies that live up here. It's all fake, of course, but enough elderly people still believe in it to keep the folklore going.

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

The trail is worn down into the beachrocks across this barasway (on the right side). Loved that.

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

The space between the hill with the lighthouse and the hill with Cabot Tower in the background is the Narrows, the entrance to our harbour.

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 9, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some saucy pictures......


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Went for a very short hike this morning - got rained out - in Cuckhold's Cove, a little expanse of wilderness between downtown and the village of Quidi Vidi:





































The leaves are just now starting to come out.

It's been a relatively good spring - not warm, but far less fog than usual. Though, we have certainly had our foggy days. A few screengrabs from a local webcam over a 15-minute stretch the other day:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*May 19, 2016*

I went for an early morning stroll to enjoy the sun! 

Starting in my Rabbittown neighbourhood.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

The entrance to the Ecclesiastical District.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Gower Street United Church (left), The Anglican Cathedral of St. John the Baptist (centre).

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Gower Street United. The Roman Catholic Basilica of St. John the Baptist on the hill beyond.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

A little residential lane.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Victoria Street.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

At Gower Street.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Prescott Street.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Up-skirt photo.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

McMurdo's Lane.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

The Carriagehouse.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

South Beach in St. John's.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Heart Attack Hill.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

The National War Memorial.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Harbourside Park - with our famous dogs lol.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Water Street East.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

ALT Hotel under construction.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

MIX under construction.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Scotia Plaza expansion under construction.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Something being built beside the Fish Market.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

MIX from the other side.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little downtown lane, to the left of the purple building (the Black Sheep).

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

More Water Street.

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 19, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice update! I like these painted houses


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We went for a lovely 24-km hike yesterday. 





























































































































Got fries, dressing and gravy.










Delighted in the thick rural accents and sporty top-knots. The girls out here could kick your ass better than the boys. They should set up live webcams in all rural drive-ins, with audio. It'd be the funniest show on television.










And then headed back to the city!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And a short little clip of another lovely day today:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Today's hike, just south of the city in Bay Bulls.

IMG_20160524_135933 by R C, on Flickr

IMG_20160524_135205 by R C, on Flickr

PANO_20160524_113740 by R C, on Flickr

IMG_20160524_105013 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Gannets are amazing birds. They dive into the water and swim down to significant depths to catch fish. Their bodies are designed such that the impact of diving doesn't shatter every bone inside. A human being would easily be killed hitting water from that height. You can see the splash of one that just dove on the lower left:

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

There were also lots of seals harvesting the herring shoals.

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

May 24, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to see some St John’s in sunnier climes. Are the ice-bergs getting bigger, or more numerous, I wonder? ( climate change....)


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It varies tremendously year to year, and always has.

But, just a layman's observations... they're no bigger or more numerous, but they are consistently coming earlier and earlier it seems. Which would imply they're breaking off up in Greenland earlier. I think they take a year to get here from Greenland.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Edit


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Today's hike - La Manche to Brigus South.

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr










La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr




























There are several campgrounds along the trail - with platforms for tents, and outhouses. I'm dreading when we finally lug in enough shit on our backs to camp overnight.























































La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr










Finally out in Brigus South.

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr

Back to the city...

La Manche to Brigus South by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little hike through the Battery neighbourhood this morning.



























































































































Look closely at the first curve in the trail and you can see wee people down there.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen's Battery being fixed up.
































































And a new house under construction on a pedestrian-only path in the Battery.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A bit from the vigil in support of Orlando in St. John's this evening.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

An update from earlier this afternoon.

MIX

June 15 by R C, on Flickr

June 15 by R C, on Flickr

Hamilton & Brine Condos

June 15 by R C, on Flickr

June 15 by R C, on Flickr

Victoria Park Condos

June 15 by R C, on Flickr

June 15 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A break in the fog at Cape Spear this afternoon.

Icebergs at Cape Spear by R C, on Flickr

Icebergs at Cape Spear by R C, on Flickr

Icebergs at Cape Spear by R C, on Flickr

Icebergs at Cape Spear by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

J. and I went to Horror Night at the Nickel Independent Film Festival. 






It's held at the LSPU Hall (I believe it's Longshoremen's Protective Union), which - together with The Ship Inn for music - is probably _the_ arts venue in the city. The real one.

It's on Victoria Street, but it's easier to get there from the Duckworth side:























































And today...

Tors Cove to Witless Bay today.  It's on the Southern Shore, south of St. John's, the most densely Irish part of the island (excluding a few random towns elsewhere such as Tilting on Fogo Island).

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr

Tors Cove to Witless Bay by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few snaps from yesterday's hike - Ferryland to Renews. The East Coast Trail is along the coast, not the highway, so it's MUCH longer... but here is the general route:


----------



## MKE-MSP-CHI (Dec 10, 2014)

Love your work. NFL was on my bucket list already, but my timeline for visiting is certainly sped up from seeing these.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Filmed a slow-mo drive by of Bannerman Park with J. :haha:






And a shot hiking up the hills in the Battery, dying from the heat.










*****

The annual flag war is picking up ahead of Memorial Day/Canada Day on July 1. A few pics from today.

So far the Confederates are winning... :haha:










But the Nationalists are making a mark...










And some people just want peace. 










And these people are marching, with an accompanying marching band, down George Street for some reason? Upper class wedding? Can't be with what that crowd is wearing. What's going on?


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SignalHill... thanks to your photos and some of your advises, today I purchases my airplane ticket to visit Saint John's. I shall be there 3 days on 17th, 18th and 19th of November and fly from Ville de Québec. It was pretty bad there are no direct flights from one city to the other, I have to stop first in Montréal.

Keep on posting more pics! I am becoming a St. Jons's fan!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BTW... how do you get to this specific spot: https://flic.kr/p/xoPRsU ??

Are all these your pics???? :eek2: If so.. what a photographer !!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww, thank you. 

November is usually quite nice here. It's the in-between time of year, after the bulk of fall, but well before the real storms start. 

To get to that spot you have to climb up Deadman's Path. It's just a little farther along this road:

https://www.google.ca/maps/@47.5642...gNdM-WrrqjdSOvs_yL2g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

It's basically straight up the hill. It's not a long distance at all, but it's a rough climb. Once you're at the top, it's a rocky barren with shrubs and small trees in every cranny so the trails aren't as visible as they are usually, and there are dozens of them.

Just remember to head toward the right-hand side when at the top, and you'll eventually reach somewhere on the edge of the hills overlooking the city as in that picture. So in that one, say I'm standing at the top facing the city, that's the view if I turned and faced straight to my right.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SignalHillHiker said:


> Autumn is coming on fast. We went for a hike this afternoon in the rain.  A little taste of the city's rural surroundings.



Where are these lovely waterfalls located?


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SignalHillHiker said:


> And a couple of older shots of the city... it was lovely today but didn't get a chance to go out before it was dark. lol





:eek2: !!!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice; well done :applause:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Tillor87 said:


> Where are these lovely waterfalls located?


They're located in Flatrock, a suburban village north of the city. You park in front of the Our Lady of Lourdes Grotto and then walk down Hickeys Lane to get to the path. Don't park on Hickeys Lane itself, the people living there hate that.

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Hi...263d8929!8m2!3d47.7064678!4d-52.7095308?hl=en


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

What is this tricolor flag about? https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7569/26896369416_c52311d272_b.jpg

I have seen it in so many of your pics. Is it some kind of independence claim flag? Are you guys like Quebec? 

Teach me some facts of Nfld :yes:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It means different things to different people. Some call it the Republican flag, others the Tricolor. It was never our official flag but it was very popular when we were independent. For example, the cover of the first publication of our old national anthem, the Ode to Newfoundland, features the Tricolor. 

We're not like Quebec. I am a separatist, and most of my friends and family are, but in polls only about 15% of the population wants to leave Canada unconditionally. That number rises and falls with our economy but never gets as high as it used to. Separatist sentiment is largely restricted to St. John's, which voted overwhelmingly against joining Canada in the first place.

However, up to 80% of the population in polls says they are Newfoundlanders first and Canadian second, if at all. 

We won't ever leave first.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice shots and beautiful place.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*July 4, 2016*























































*July 6, 2016*

Cheering for Wales...



















Note the baby...










THE BABY!  I love this city.



















And then it poured...


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few from the past couple days.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few skyline shots from this morning.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Downtown this afternoon. 

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

And lest ye forget what this city is actually like - some news from today, lol:



> The latest series of disturbances at Mitchell Court in St. John's has neighbours angry and frightened.
> 
> Police were called to the Newfoundland and Labrador Housing development off Elizabeth Avenue on Friday evening and blocked off the street to traffic.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/mitchell-court-police-1.3692039


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And a few more...

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates for once again :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. 

J., G. and I went to Matturday Wright Live tonight, Matt Wright's comedy show at Yellowbelly Brewery. It's stand-up, sketches, improv, and musical guests. Great time - and a lovely, lazy Sunday evening downtown.






Walking down to Yellowbelly.




























The show itself was awesome. There were four stand-up routines, four sketches, and three improv sessions. Hilarious stuff - they even brought Paddy Daly from VOCM's Open Line up on stage and one of the improv sessions was making fun of the radio show. :haha:














































And from there we took a stroll along George Street for a night cap.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We went down to watch the local film _How to be Deadly_ on Water Street last night. It was cute - poked good fun at us, and mainland Canadians. And it had two locally famous sketch comedy characters, Donny Dunphy and his girlfriend Brenda. "The only ting free in dis life is creamers", "Nudding gets ya over the last feller like gettin under anudder one", etc. Cute movie. And the collective cheer from the audience when breasts were first shown at the pool scene cracked me up.






Coffee on Military Road.










Taking one of the lanes from Duckworth down to Water.




























Watching the movie.










Heading back up to Duckworth via Soloman's Lane.










Fancy fish and chips to end the evening.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little of the Old West End and Riverhead neighbourhoods this morning.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a distinctive and singular culture - and it does feel quite British in certain respects - usually the worst ones......


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Hahaha, if you only knew how right you are. There is a small and proper upper class, they still send their kids to Oxford for school and the works, but the majority of people and the cultural influences they brought here came from among the lower class in Bristol and Waterford. There's a romance to it, though.

This woman summed it up quite nicely, though unintentionally - the stubbornness and all that:

http://www.thetelegram.com/Sports/2...A-love-letter-to-racing-in-St.-John&rsquo;s/1


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I had to run to the superette for beer just now and drove because laziness. I took a few pictures around the central block in this Bing Bird's Eye View map:










All of these pictures are basically just a short circle with me turning left the entire time. :haha:














































Love living in a poor, close-to-Downtown neighbourhood.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A fine Saturday evening downtown. 






J and I took P and E (visiting from Winnipeg) and another two Js (visiting from Toronto) to George Street to get them Screeched in.

Parked by the Anglican Cathedral and walked down.










Along Water Street...










To George Street...










The bride was accepting money from bar hoppers. Normally the bride and groom would just walk by and people would slip bills to the wedding party, but this bride was getting it herself. :haha: Also, if you want to know how cold it was today, that's a fur shawl she's got on.










The wedding was at Yellowbelly.










We walked on to Christian's for the 9 p.m. Screech in. A little early but the next one was 11:15 p.m. and one of J's guests from TO was absolutely exhausted and didn't think she'd make it that long (we warned her George Street doesn't fill up until 1ish).



















They do the best one in the city. Part of the ceremony involves everyone announcing where they're from. There was actually another couple there from Winnipeg. :haha: The rest were New Zealand, England, Toronto, and one girl from Cape Breton who almost wasn't allowed to do it because that's "almost close enough". :haha:



















Okay, maybe the second-best one in the city, if you're into being forced by a Montreal stripper to kiss a frozen fish.










We got cat-called BAD by the strippers outside the club. Obviously they do it to everybody, still felt nice. 

Then we walked to George Street West, which is a deader end of the street.



















To go to the bars in the court for a few pints. It's typically a younger crowd than I go for, but it's proper pubs and bars. None of the laser lights or dance music, which I do love, but proper St. John's nightlife, authentic. So that's what we wanted to show them.




























And then back to George for a bite before bed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice updates


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the wedding picture taken at Yellowbelly. Very intriguing!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few pictures from our hike today and the drive home. 






Set to something with a lot of guitar in honour of these folks... :haha:










Long's Hill. The buildings on the right front onto a level grade street on the opposite side.










Crazy cat/butterfly person.










Tricolour chimney up in the commercial part of Rabbittown, my neighbourhood.










Highway into the Downtown West End.










Picking crops in the Goulds.










Out in Bay Bulls. We did the short 3.5k-each-way hike out to the Bay Bulls Lighthouse.










Ate lots of blueberries and raspberries on the way.



















Waved to all the ships.



















To the lighthouse, where J. and I ran into another friend of mine with her two nieces. Wonderful day!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little sunrise jaunt and drive early this morning for coffee, pictured in descending order of elevation above sea level lol.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We went for a walk along the Grand Concourse (urban trail system that covers basically all of St. John's, mostly along little rivers) to Kent's Pond.






Started with a run to Belbin's.





Rennie's River is one of the main branches of the Grand Concourse. It moves away from downtown toward Pippy Park.





There are a few places where you have to cross a suburban street, but mostly it's a riverside trail.









The worst crossing is Prince Phillip Parkway between Memorial University and the Confederation Building.



Kent's Pond.





The Rooms on the horizon.



The genetics research facility.



The adjacent children's hospital.



The other side of Kent's Pond.



Random university buildings.





Almost back home to J.'s place.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Very colorful and interesting city! And wonderful nature around! Thanks for all the photos, I really enjoyed checking this thread.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little hike the other day...






September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

This yacht was huge, but can't tell from this pic.

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

This plant stung the shit out of us. Never encountered it anywhere else on the island. We think it's "stinging nettle".

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Back to the city, in the suburbs.

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few miserable and/or rainy days this month.

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

The city was deserted.

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And, finally, yesterday we went out to Holyrood to pick some blueberries - my mother, her friends, and one of mine. A few pics from there, and the drive back to the city.















(Chose that song since the people in this photo are all Walsh, Doyle, Conway, or Kavanagh, lol)





































September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And guys, it's not pictures, but just... this week... please let me indulge you with this sampling of our headlines...












> A man wanted by police will turn himself in tonight, he wrote on a Royal Newfoundland Constabulary Facebook post about him.
> 
> The post says police have issued five arrest warrants for Brandon Melbourne, 24, who reportedly failed to appear for court three times and breached court orders five times.
> 
> ...


*****










*****










*****

The Guardian has a story about our Broadway-bound musical.

*Come From Away: the musical that dares to deal with 9/11*



> The action in Come From Away starts on 11 September 2001, a day on which nearly 3,000 Americans were killed by terrorists and which artists still approach at their peril, risking accusations of exploitation and tastelessness.
> 
> Yet the genius of the show is that it approaches 9/11 obliquely and tells a little known and hugely uplifting story in its margins. And somehow, neither sacrilegious nor sentimental, it works. Come From Away sold out in Seattle and San Diego and is Broadway bound. After a standing ovation in Washington this week, one audience member could be heard saying: “The next Hamilton!”
> 
> When hijacked planes flew into the World Trade Center, Pentagon and a field in Pennsylvania 15 years ago this Sunday, US airspace was shut down and planes ordered to land. Some 38 planes with 6,579 passengers were diverted to Gander, a remote town in Newfoundland, Canada, because of its vast airport that hosted the Queen, the Beatles and Muhammad Ali before the jet engine rendered it superfluous. And then they were stranded far from home.


https://www.theguardian.com/stage/2016/sep/10/come-from-away-musical-911-gander-canada-broadway

*****

The good news just wont stop this evening.

*Gordon Pinsent tapped for Stratford Festival's Legacy Award*



> cclaimed Canadian actor Gordon Pinsent is being honoured with this year's Legacy Award by the Stratford Festival, where he performed early in his stage career.
> 
> Pinsent, who joined the company in 1962 with roles in Macbeth, The Taming of the Shrew, The Tempest and Cyrano de Bergerac, returned to Stratford in the mid-'70s as a leading player.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/pinsent-stratford-award-1.3758574

He's literally our Codfather.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Garbage day in Rabbittown, in every sense. Very early this morning, quick outing - went to Timmy's despite my better judgment because it's closest and it's gross out. :haha:





































































EDIT: The sun came out! 



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great shots and I like your nature photo set....the towns are not without characters.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few pictures from a walk around town this afternoon. I love pictures angled upward toward high skylines but haven't been able to do that since my last trip to Boston, so... **** it. Tried a poor man's version here. :haha:






September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Strange bedfellows.

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Part II. 

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

September 30, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely light.......very mellow!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday's hike just north of the city, from Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove. I think the former town there was called Biscayan Cove and the actual cove was called Biscan Cove - it's the only explanation that fits, unless both spellings are interchangeable. 















Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr

Biscayan Cove to Pouch Cove by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few from today, of the fall colours really setting in north of the city.













































































































And back in town for the sunset:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few more from yesterday evening.

View from Signal Hill. The federal government of Canada recently indicated it will support our campaign to get the hill recognized as a UNESCO World Heritage Site, which would be the fifth in Newfoundland and Labrador and the first within the capital city.

Signal Hill was the site of a few things of importance - the first transatlantic wireless communication, the last North American battle of the Seven Year's War, etc.





































The Battery Residence of Memorial University of Newfoundland being refurbished.



















ALT Hotel under construction.



















MIX Apartments and Star of the Sea (condos) under construction.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Today was the official start of the Christmas season in St. John's with the mummer's parade. Tonight is the Festival of Lights when all of the official Christmas lights in the city are turned on (but they've been on for a few weeks already, it's mainly just Bowring Park where they're lit for the first time). Tomorrow is the lighting of the (locally) iconic Signal Hill Star, which is visible from just about anywhere in the city.

But anyhow, back to this afternoon, and mummers rummaging around the city for the first time this season.  This tradition will pick up steam as Christmas nears, with people visiting family, friends, and neighbours for drinks and dancing. 






Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Mummering 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the mummers costumes......much more ‘folk’ and friendly than the often ugly and ghoulish halloween costumes.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

First big snow storm of the year. Boo.

A few scenes on my block...

First Snowstorm 2016 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowstorm 2016 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowstorm 2016 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowstorm 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Jesus b'y, the whole arse is gone outta'er. 

Our first big snowstorm of the year was followed up with another last night. A third is going to hit tonight. Finally, on Sunday, back up to 7C and heavy rain to hopefully get rid of it all.

People were desperately trying to dig out this morning before tonight's storm hit. The city is scrambling - implementing overnight parking bans early, etc. Everything was shut down until at least 10 a.m. this morning to give council workers some time to try to clear the roads.






December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr

Up in the suburbs, it's even worse. My parents' street in the suburban city of Mount Pearl:

December 15, 2016 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! A lot of snow.

I’ve been reading_* ‘A Writer’s World’*_ an anthology of travel writings by the British/Welsh author/journalist_* Jan Morris.*_ S/he ( trans-gender) writes very interestingly and affectionately about St John’s. Are you aware of this? Check it out.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've read a few of her quotes. Based on that extremely limited knowledge, she appears to have a realistic impression of the city, in addition to an affectionate one. I haven't checked out everything she had to say, though, I really should.  "Primitive San Francisco" is probably my favourite ever backhanded compliment for the city lol.

*****

J. and I took our mothers to The Once's annual Christmas concert at Gower Street Church.










Hard going, but well worth it.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Over the past few days, the snow has almost completely melted, thank God.






One of the little rowhouses on my block has the cutest Christmas lights I've yet seen in this neighbourhood, which usually does **** all.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Suburban traffic near our largest mall is insane.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

And today J. and I hiked through Quidi Vidi and Hoylestown.

Don't bring your wife out here.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Me for scale.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

The Old Hospital in Hoylestown, now condos.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Inching closer to St. John's proper.

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Late December by R C, on Flickr

Heading back home.

Late December by R C, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really enjoyed that track.....and the pictures.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We've gone through a few storms and melts since my last post lol






Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr

Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr

Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr

Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr

Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr

Christmas Day by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday the snow was almost gone. Out in the Riverhead neighbourhood, in descending order of elevation:

Winter by R C, on Flickr

Winter by R C, on Flickr

Winter by R C, on Flickr

Winter by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We went to Matturday Wright Live again tonight. Such a fun time. My favourite was buddy talking about starting a business where guys can rent dogs to hit on girls around town and if he doesn't get laid, the dog is put to sleep. "And people calls their dogs furbabies, sure that's not the same thing at all. It's not like when orphanages runs out of room they starts killing youngsters. At least, not that we know. Oh **** off with your gasping, if you loves them that much ******* adopt one." And buddy making fun of engagement photography, "Sure I'm friends with the biggest kind of downtownie girl, I don't think she ever set foot off Water Street, and her engagement photos is all on the wharf or in the woods. And she was the biggest slut around, my God, if I said her name half the guys in this audience would know her. And she's in a white sun dress with this innocent expression on her face like, "I wonder what dick tastes like?". :haha:

And missus, "Tinder is disappointing. Like, don't just tell me you have a big dick. That doesn't tell me anything. I need to know what that was like. I need to know how you got changed in the locker room in high school and the guys gasped and your nickname was horsedick and then somehow your teacher mentioned that to your mother and then she's worried, oh God, how is he going to treat women when he grows up, I need to talk to him about his horsedick, and I need to know how awkward those conversations were, and how embarrassed you were... you can still be a feminist and vulnerable with a big dick."

And the other missus from before, "So, all of you who have been here before me, but what you don't know: I'm gay. Yep, I came out in November. [APPLAUSE] That wasn't my parents' reaction. They're low key Trump supporters, so I figured revenge is as good a reason to come out as any - when he won, I told them."






Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr

Matturday Wright Live by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It's sssooo wet out.

Rain by R C, on Flickr

Rain by R C, on Flickr

Rain by R C, on Flickr

Rain by R C, on Flickr

Rain by R C, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great pictures! Is there a good way to get around Newfoundland via public transport?


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope, haha. There's not even a good way to get around the city on public transport. I can walk to the main suburban mall faster than any of the bus routes that'd get me there (about 45 minutes).

There is a bus line that crosses the main interior highway across the island, and meets up with various private minivan taxi companies that then head out onto all of the various peninsulas. 

Or you can rent a car, which are few and far between during tourist season.

Hitchhiking is becoming less common here, but it's still safe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from St. John


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A busy few weeks - and lots of lovely weather. Enjoyed it moreso than taking pictures, lol.

But a little catch up...






Walking down to Bannerman Park for inclusivity training ahead of working the beer tent at the Newfoundland and Labrador Folk Festival.





































A few days later, walking down to the actual festival.










Nothing says lower class St. John's quite like a headband with a wedding dress lol.




























It was freezing - fine in the sun, but a very cold breeze.




























Then we had a nice hot stretch. People were out harvesting their cherry trees on Merrymeeting Road.










And then, today, pouring rain again.










The old City Club building has been restored.









































































ALT Hotel, almost finished.










MIX Apartments coming along.










Crane for the Hilton on the horizon.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Went for a little walk this morning. It's overcast with rain, drizzle, and fog but also sunny. There's little wind, except for the strong gusts. It feels kind of like the city is in a washer-dryer combo.

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 14, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

This morning I went for a hike to the top of the Southside Hills.






That's them on the horizon.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

They're getting closer lol.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Road ends at Fort Amherst (a lighthouse, old WWII structures, etc.) and it's from there that you enter the Deadman's Trail, which goes from Fort Amherst to Cape Spear. I only go up to the top of the hill, though, to see the city. Takes about an hour.

August 15, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

The houses out here (the neighbourhood is called Cahill's Point) are built right into the cliffs, like the Battery.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

There are fairy forts on the hill. Make sure you take bread in your pocket or they'll get ya.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking back toward Signal Hill.

August 15, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Out over the East End toward Torbay.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Thar' she blows.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

August 15, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

My neighbourhood. 

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

The Bunker, our hideous City Hall.

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr

Southside Hills Hike by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Today one of the largest cruise ships of the year is in, so I strolled down to see it. 






August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

August 29, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

We market ourselves pretty aggressively to the cruise lines - attending all the international conventions and the like that are usually only targeted by much larger cities with more attractions and a better climate. We've had some success, though, and our main attraction is the act of sailing through the Narrows to enter St. John's Harbour.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of controversy around cruise ship calls in many tourist cities these days. Venice, Barcelona.....Not a big issue for Liverpool, as we receive just one visit at a time, and the calls are seen as being a positive for the city. What’s the attitude to the cruise ships in St John’s?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from St. John :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Lots of controversy around cruise ship calls in many tourist cities these days. Venice, Barcelona.....Not a big issue for Liverpool, as we receive just one visit at a time, and the calls are seen as being a positive for the city. What’s the attitude to the cruise ships in St John’s?


They're seen as a positive. The only real controversy is the very expensive trips our Mayor and council workers take to cruise liner conventions in sunny tropical destinations.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Another gorgeous day today so I decided to go for a little drive to one of our oddest-named communities - *****.










On Sunday mornings, the most popular radio station here plays jigs and reels - traditional Newfoundland and Irish music. To my delight, today - for some reason (it's no anniversary of which I'm aware), it was all very nationalist. So set to those songs lol.






Started with a little stroll on Signal Hill before leaving the city.

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Then headed out of the city...

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost there...

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

From there, on to Harbour Grace.

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

There's one historical quirk about Newfoundland that's unfortunately very visible today. We never allowed municipalities in the traditional sense - everything and everyone was ruled directly from Parliament in St. John's. In 1888, the government did allow St. John's to have a council, but it only served in an advisory role and the Prime Minister appointed its chairman, there was no Mayor. When we joined Canada in 1949, suddenly communities could incorporate into more traditional municipalities. 

The visual effect of this is that absolutely none of our towns have grand, old town/city halls. If they do, it's repurposed from some jail/gaol or judge's residence or whatever. So you have communities founded in the 1600s with town halls that are literally converted from anything - even an auto repair shop - in the 1950s/60s.

IMG_6982 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Next up was Carbonear...





September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And then Bay Roberts.

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

IMG_7036 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Near the highways of every rural Newfoundland town, it looks more like this, unfortunately. #NorthAmerica

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And then back to St. John's to see the next cruise ship.

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

In our fairytale Riverhead neighbourhood (Old West End) lol

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Heading back to my neighbourhood...

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Home sweet home in Rabbittown. 

September 3, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great set! I've noticed that you have a city with funny name


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A chilly day, but beautiful. We walked down to Duckworth Street for potato bakes for breakfast.


























And checked out today's cruise ship.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great tour! I hardly dare ask ... any idea how ***** got its name?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates from St. John :cheers:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We went for a hike today from Torbay to Flatrock, taking the Church Cove Loop. This is basically the route, but of course it's a coastal trail not the back road:















Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr










Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

The hardest part of the trail is on the horizon - you hike pretty much straight along the cliff edge from sea level to the top.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Much of the climb is a rock fall with the rocks arranged as stairs. The white and black trail markers let you know if you're heading the right way.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

People go to extreme lengths for the best blueberries and teaberries.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr










Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Flatrock ahoy.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Trees can really grow anywhere.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

The little peninsula on the right is called the Beamer. It's a popular spot for teens to practice rock climbing because (I don't know any of the terms) all the metal hooks and things are already in the cliffsides all over the place. Anyhow, it's offten with tragic consequences.










Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

You can't really see it but lots of climbers down there today.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Two sunbathing here as well...

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Passed a few Flatrock teens heading out there on our way out. One of the girls was swearing she would not be going down over the cliff no matter what. :haha:

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr

Back in the city, stopped by Sobey's. Seaweed gin? :haha: Fun way to end the day.

Church Cove Loop by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

It's winter here now, at least in terms of temperatures (5C today, and the wind... my fingers were numb). Trees are stubbornly staying green, however.

This afternoon:










And a little drive in the Riverhead neighbourhood (old West End), down the last hill of the core and back up.






Anthony Bourdain is here, so we'll be an episode of his show on CNN soon.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

And a few from earlier...

Some fall leaves last week:










So our old folk tale here is a lot of dogberries in fall means a hard winter. I've never seen so many. Even the waist-high shrubs are covered.




























Saw my second-farthest tourist. Only Alaska was further this year.



















Went to a suburban pizzeria.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

*October 6, 2017*

This morning's walk to work - through Rabbittown, Georgestown, and Churchill Park mostly along the Rennie's River Trail.






Fall is really setting in now.  Ugh...

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

20171006_080330 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 6, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few more from the past couple of days...






October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr

October 20-22, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

First hard frost of the year this morning.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

This post is just to make my next picture one be on a new page because there's enough on this one already lol.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few from today. The leaves are now almost all fallen. We're still comfortably above freezing during the day but it won't take long for a north wind to bring snow.

Overcast, mild. The city is starting to feel empty again, even for a Sunday. I hate winter.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Star of the Sea (condos)














































MIX (Apartments - modification/addition to two old, abandoned buildings)























































ALT Hotel, a mainland (our equivalent of saying "continental", except what we're referring to is all Canada, the same federation) hotel chain.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday was lovely...



















Today is miserable - but it's fitting as it is the official start of the Christmas season. The star on Signal Hill was lit last night, and the mummering begins today...










This year the parade to kick off the season went through a lower-class neighbourhood (Buckmaster's Circle) instead of the normal, heavily-gentrified Georgestown neighbourhood. It was actually REALLY nice. A much wider section of society in attendance.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little catch-up...



















We had our first snow that reached the ground on the evening of November 28.




























Then a bit more on November 30.










But it quickly melted...










And then everyone bought mattresses, as is tradition?


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

One more little update...

The Core Sciences Building at Memorial University of Newfoundland is coming along...










And we're legalizing cannabis next summer. Canada's federal government said we must, but it's up to each individual province (state) to decide what that looks like.

One of our provinces, New Brunswick, made a hilariously awful plan - people even have to keep their weed in a locked box inside their own homes. Our most populous province, Ontario, is going to have a store or two for every million people it sounds like. :haha:

Ours, I was dreading it... I thought it would be even worse. But it's actually good.

Distribution and initial sales are going to be handled by the Newfoundland and Labrador Liquor Corporation, which does the same for alcohol. This is to ensure all areas of the province have access to cannabis as soon as it is legal. The government has signed a deal with Canada's largest producer, Canopy, to supply 8,000 kg of cannabis every year for two years, with an option to extend for a third year. This is not an exclusive deal, local companies can still produce weed, and the government can still buy from others, it's just to make sure we have enough supply on day 1.

Canopy is going to build a production facility here to grow weed for export. It'll employ 145 people and has to remain in operation for at least 20 years. 

Beyond that, who can sell it... this is where we get really complex, even with booze. You can buy beer here absolutely anywhere - gas stations, corner stores, groceries, etc. But the catch is that it all has to be brewed here. If it's imported from another province in Canada or anywhere else in the world, it can only be sold at the Liquor Corporation's corporate stores (which are generally attached to the largest groceries).

It makes for some hilarious things... like Alexander Keith's, a beer from Nova Scotia, which is brewed here so it can be sold everywhere:










Again, I was afraid they'd be that restrictive with weed. But they're not. Liquor Corporate stores can sell it ONLY if there is no reasonable private option (so when its first legal, and probably forever in really small villages where there's only one store). Government's preferred selling method is through small, private stores - so they'll be popping up even more than they already have.

Fantastic news overall. Weed here will be cheap, and just as easy to access as alcohol is today.

Also, they were discussing what local weed stores should be named.

My favourite thing of all time was one of the suggestions: 4:50. (A reference to 4:20 and our 30-minute time zone).

And Highs the B'y (a play on one of our more famous folk songs, I'se the b'y).

It's going to be an exciting 2018 here, and across the rest of Canada.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice extensive photos of St John's and I enjoyed looking at them. Pics of your trip to Bonavista 
and those cities/towns along the way is a total photo tour.
Likewise, the photo below really caught my attention...nice being on top of a rocky hill.:applause:



SignalHillHiker said:


> Sunset, November 2, 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiny little update - it's raining downtown, sleet and slob snow up in the suburbs. 2C officially. Winter is arriving. 

Went up to my parents' place for supper today - it's Christmastime!

Forecast is very grey, and wintery.










(Americans, those temps are in Celsius. Coldest is 25F, warmest is 45F.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

First snowstorm of the season today.

It's going to drop more than 30cm - and it's falling so fast.

Last night:

First Snowstorm 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Before lunch:

First Snowstorm 2017 by R C, on Flickr

After lunch:

First Snowstorm 2017 by R C, on Flickr

Just after 3 p.m.:


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A little jaunt around town.

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr

First Snowfall 2017 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

This evening we went to The Once's annual Christmas concert.

A sample, a Christmas song about St. John's.




























































And their encore, a Christmas favourites medley. They had to censor Fairytale of New York (2:15ish in) because there were so many children in the audience lol.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

After the concert, we walked down to Boca Tapas Bar, a new basement spot off Water Street.



































The staff is lovely...










And the menu is OBSCENELY cheap for St. John's...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That’s serious snow. One day and a few millimetres of the stuff in Britain and the schools close down.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

We close during the storm - on Saturday basically everything was closed by mid-afternoon, even public transit. But it very rarely requires more than one day in a row. 

We're used to getting a lot of snow from a single storm. Most winters it melts pretty quickly. We'll probably still not have a white Christmas lol. But if it stays below freezing, rare here for this time of year, then it only takes a couple of storms to make and keep it hard to get around.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, including snow ones :cheers:


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey, this is one of my fave threads. Pity it stopped in 2017. Maybe it could be reviving?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tojaniety said:


> Hey, this is one of my fave threads. Pity it stopped in 2017. *Maybe it could be reviving?*


I think the same...


----------

